# Not DP-related but.



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

So here's my question; do any of you start to like someone but when they show they like you back you lose all of your feelings? Is this just because of my age or?


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I have some friends who experience this, and their reasons vary. some have had negative relationships in the past and tend to avoid future relationships because of it. others are greyromantic, which is a sort of complex idea that someone else on the internet can explain better than me. I feel like there are other reasons that I'm just not remembering right now, but if I do remember something I'll try to remember to post it here, haha.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it's human nature to some degree, we often want what we can't have. Even if we want something and it becomes available, we can sometimes find it unappealing. It's the hunt that is most exciting for a lot of people. Once that falls away and it's "hurr durr, I like you, you like me, so uh..." things can sometimes go south. I've often had this problem myself, I would mentally be on to another girl before my current relationship has even had time to mature. And I'm old af, so I doubt it's your age.


----------

